# Just joined and wanted to share



## MichaelT. (Jun 20, 2007)

New member here, and I just wanted to share my good fortune. Back in 2001 I bought a Colt Mustang plus II stainless .380, for 400.00 from a guy and I thought I had died and gone to heaven. I had it about 2 years before becoming the victem of a break in. Of course that was the biggest item that was taken. I was heart broken. But over the last 6 weeks I have bought 5 new handguns, and here are the three I am most proud of.

Colt Gov .380 Stainless










Colt Gov. .380 blue










Another Colt Gov. .380 blue










I love these little guns, and it would appear I am back in business.:smt023

Also , I recently read a little about a Colt Pocket 9. Is this a good Colt handgun? And If I find one is it a desirable gun to purchase?

This looks like a pretty nice site. I hope to have found a good home here.

God Bless

MichaelT.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice guns. How do they shoot?

The Bersa has been the big news around here, and I haven't heard much about reliability, concealability, etc of Colts. 

What's your experience with them, so far?

WM


----------



## MichaelT. (Jun 20, 2007)

They are some of the best samll handguns I have ever shot. I fell in love with the one I prevously owned... enough to buy 3 more.

And I am not putting them down, but I have never been a Bursa fan. They used to be one of the cheapest , most unreliable, guns I had experienced. They may not be these days, but I have no desire to revisit them. Colt is a quality product, Ask anyone that lovers them....:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

First off welcome to the site MichaelT. My wife has a fondness for the Colt Government also as this one cost me a SP 101 in a hurried deal at a show. You heard the old saying that if "Mommy isn't happy nobody's happy". This made her real happy.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Cute little girls you got there.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Couple of nice pistols thanks for posting.....brokenimage


----------

